# Gaskets on Canister filter



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

What type of lubrication do you use on your canister filter O Rings? I have a canister that s going to sit for about a month or two without being used. I could swear I read somewhere in a fluval manual not to use Vaseline?


----------



## countryboy814 (Feb 19, 2012)

If it's a rubber "o"ring I don't see how vaseoline could hurt.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

It's debatable as to whether or not vaseline could be harmful to fish as well as rubber gaskets.
Personally, I'd err on the side of caution and use kitchen faucet grease, or plumbers grease, both of which are silicone.


----------



## countryboy814 (Feb 19, 2012)

People use vasoline on things such as impellers with no problems. I would say grease her up and stow her.


----------



## countryboy814 (Feb 19, 2012)

Pool lube. After reading, vasoline causes rubber to expand. Which will seal. However may lead to premature failure of gasket.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

GTZ said:


> It's debatable as to whether or not vaseline could be harmful to fish as well as rubber gaskets.
> Personally, I'd err on the side of caution and use kitchen faucet grease, or plumbers grease, both of which are silicone.


Silicone grease correct? Can you buy this at the hardware store?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Sure. Kitchen faucet grease or plumbers grease.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

GTZ said:


> Sure. Kitchen faucet grease or plumbers grease.


Will it say on the tube it is aquarium safe or something along those lines? Maybe a specific brand and name of the grease? I just want to make sure I get what is safe. I have always used vaseline but if it is true that it causes premature wear of the rubber then I will stop.


----------



## &lt;=U=L=T=R=A=&gt; (Apr 21, 2010)

I have been using Vaseline for 15 years and never had a problem with it.
There was one eheim canister i bought where the manual said to use Vaseline or eheim lube on the seals when you put back together after a cleaning.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

<=U=L=T=R=A=> said:


> I have been using Vaseline for 15 years and never had a problem with it.
> There was one eheim canister i bought where the manual said to use Vaseline or eheim lube on the seals when you put back together after a cleaning.


That is what I thought as well and have been using but the person who mentioned premature gasket wear sure has made me think twice. I would hate to come home to water all over my floor. Hasn't happened so far but I never rule anything out.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I suppose it depends on what the gaskets or o-rings are made out of. However, faucets, which run drinking water, don't use vaseline, they use silicone based lubricants. Food for thought, as it were.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

GTZ said:


> I suppose it depends on what the gaskets or o-rings are made out of. However, faucets, which run drinking water, don't use vaseline, they use silicone based lubricants. Food for thought, as it were.


Going to get some anyways but just wanting to make sure it is aquarium safe.....


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

If the product is safe for potable drinking water use, it should be fine for your aquarium.

I've used regular Vaseline for my Eheims, as suggested by their website. I've also used plumbers o-ring grease for faucets.

I understand the debate regarding Vaseline and rubber products but unless you know that the o-rings and seals are definitely made of 100% rubber, I don't think you will have any problems using either of the suggested lubes. Most o-rings are a compounded blend of various materials these days.

If in doubt, consider contacting the manufacturer of your particular filter, either through their website or email.


----------



## theoryguru (Oct 11, 2011)

Vaseline is a petrolium based lube which will breadown the polyeth. in time. Use silicone based lube only.
(same goes for car door gaskets)


----------



## &lt;=U=L=T=R=A=&gt; (Apr 21, 2010)

13razorbackfan said:


> <=U=L=T=R=A=> said:
> 
> 
> > I have been using Vaseline for 15 years and never had a problem with it.
> ...


Every time I open the canisters, I inspect the seals with a magnifying glass.
And look for cracks or warps, if its ok! Then I Massage the Vaseline on to the rings.
I do not think small amounts of vaseline will harm fish and the rings either.
I been doing it for many years And I have not seen any evidence of such.

If you added vaseline to your rings and later it starts leaking :roll: it wasn't the vaseline ....your rings are worn out :thumb: And you dint catch it


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

place the gaskets in a sealed tupperware container with water in it and they will be fine.


----------

